# FH Not Eating



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I just got a FH 4 days ago and he does not eat much and is not interested in food. He was shipped. He is in a 75 gallon tank with a parrot. They get along, no fighting, no chasing, nothing, he just won't eat, should I be worried? He is healthy, shy but healthy.
Ammonia and Nitrites 0ppm and nitrates 5ppm.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

he is just settling in. he is shy for now but he will soon take over the tank  try feeding live foods (little goldies maybe) if you can to encourage eating.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

brine shrimp, maybe. I wouldn't do goldfish. Too many parasites, too little nutrition. A week without eating would make me worry. I'd start with anti-parasite meds or peas. But a few days of feeling exposed and cautious is normal.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He's finally eating guys. I saw him eat some pellets and fish crisps. So Im less worried. I will try some brine shrimp. I just ordered FH food online so it should be here soon. He's a shy guy but I know he is till adjusting. I'll give him some peas too. Thanks!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yupp usually it just takes a little while. although i usually get my fish to eat within hours. maybe just the species.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Probably just the species or different tank set up. But he's gobbling food down now.


----------

